# Help ID yellow frogs.



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

At Port Credit Pet Centre i was searching for FF's for my Darts. While i was doing so, these beautiful little frogs caught my attention. They are some kind of Phyllobates, but whether they are terribilis or bicolor i am not sure. There were five of them, they were marginally bigger than an auratus, their skin was baby yellow and they were sticking to the walls and cieling of their terrarium. They had black toes, but none of the characteristic peppering of black that is associated with bicolor. However, i doubt they are terribilis as i have NEVER seen an adult terribilis that small nor have i seen one with black toes or baby yellow skin. They look more like bicolor than terribilis to me, but they were sold as "Phyllobates terribilis 'bronze'" which to the best of my knowledge does not exist. What are these? I have some interest in buying them but i do not wish to buy them if i don't know what species they are. Here is a picture.

http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/reptilialand/images/0/08/GOLDEN_FROG_crop.png


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

They look like terribilis to me, but you'd have to look at their bellies. If they have black bellies, they're bicolor; if they are yellow, they're terribilis.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks clearly like a yellow to me !!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't think there is a bronze teribilis lol, looks like yellow teribilis to me.


----------

